# Whats your favorite type of lingerie?



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking for something fun....and that doesn't take 1 second to come of....or just something beyond your usual lingerie. Like...things that tie up, lace up....crotchless. Just interested in others experiences and what's worked well and what hasn't.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a fan your standard Babydoll, 

Lacy corsets are better though, and if you want straps go for a gartered teddy

What really gets me going is an Axami Carmen although that one is very risque.

Which is exactly why I like it. :FIREdevil:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Whatever my GF leaves at the foot of my bed...

C


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Stockings are great. Things with laces are also +++ great.

I don't much care for real silk stuff as the dry skin on my hands catch on it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Kasler said:


> What really gets me going is an Axami Carmen although that one is very risque.
> 
> Which is exactly why I like it. :FIREdevil:


WOW is all I can say when I googled that one!

I don't get the issue with risque though.... how is this less risque than naked, how people usually have sex?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm a huge sucker for the retro, pinup girl look. Classy but sexy as hell. One of my favorite sites to peruse when I feel like seeing something sexy:

Stockings by Secrets in Lace - Lingerie, Nylon Stockings, Bras, Girdles, Garter Belts, Seamed Stockings, Retro Lingerie, Vintage Lingerie

Pretty much anything from this site will blow me away. Kind of expensive but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

Pics too.. TS ..


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Kasler said:


> What really gets me going is an Axami Carmen although that one is very risque. :FIREdevil:


Oh my! :smthumbup:

If my wife came to bed wearing that (combined with black gartered thigh highs and high heels), I might have a stroke.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kasler said:


> I'm a fan your standard Babydoll,
> 
> Lacy corsets are better though, and if you want straps go for a gartered teddy
> 
> ...


$250 for Carmen......hmmm.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Stockings and heels! 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Oh my! :smthumbup:
> 
> If my wife came to bed wearing that (combined with black gartered thigh highs and high heels), I might have a stroke.


Would you have a stroke bc of her in it...or her telling you how much it cost?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am a HUGE fan of Vic's Secret's Angels line. It's so pretty.

Also, I am a lace kinda gal.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

missymrs80 said:


> Whats your favorite type of lingerie?.


The one's lying on the bedroom floor!


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Those sexy negligee items become a hassle for me because they all seem to be very specifically shaped for people with normal-sized boobs. I'd love to rock a corset and stockings/heels and show my husband a thing or two, but the only ones I've ever found in my size are for 'support' not necessarily sexiness. And trying to cram myself into something too tiny in the bust doesn't make me feel hot, it makes me feel fat.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Would you have a stroke bc of her in it...or her telling you how much it cost?


Definitely because of her in it. I'm actually unlike your "typical" man. I would be willing to splurge my wife with expensive lingerie, shoes, dresses, etc.....if she would only wear it. Sigh.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> And trying to cram myself into something too tiny in the bust doesn't make me feel hot, it makes me feel fat.


I'm willing to bet that your husband wouldn't mind.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

anything that dresses up the legs...stockings, garters, heels

my wife has the most unbelievable legs from being a runner and yet I cannot get her to see how sexy they are *sigh*


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> WOW is all I can say when I googled that one!
> 
> I don't get the issue with risque though.... how is this less risque than naked, how people usually have sex?


I find my girlfriend very beautiful naked, but when she is garbed in such accentuating, suggestive, wear she is down right SEXY as hell. 

And I've always been more of a sexual pleasure from seeing clothes on and removing most of them kinda guy. 

Things like bunching panties to the side for sex instead of losing skirts/pants/undergarments gets me turned on instantly.(And added friction of the cloth on the side of my penis doesn't hurt like I thought it would, in fact helps)

When she wears one of those I get the best of both worlds. :smthumbup:

Combine them with my huge liking of strappy high heels while doing it and I'm one happy man.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I love all kinds of lengerie. Corsets, lacey gowns...I almost bought a genie outfit at Frederick's of Hollywood once. I don't have a lot of things that are really ****ty, but hope to have more soon. I love getting lengerie, especially as a surprise for hubs on on occasion that isn't special at all.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

...the kind that actually makes it out of the closet and gets worn. A seemingly rare occurence in these parts.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

I, like many women I think, love me a good babydoll. They are so cute. But then, as I discussed this with guys over the years, I realized, they don't want cute. So while women want to hide our love rolls and all the parts of our body we hate, guys seem to just wanna see the goods. As a push of my boundaries, I bought a corset. I'm larger up top (size 36-38DD) and the chest part definitely did not keep all of me in. I felt so silly spilling out of it. I showed my husband and said "see, this is why I never buy stuff like this" and he just shook his head and said "that's EXACTLY what it's supposed to look like". His favorite outfit is that corset (red, and yeah it's a little hard to get on by yourself but worth it) and matching underwear with a garter belt and thigh high stockings to hook on. Not the most comfortable but a pleasing effect apparently...


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

My favorite lingerie website:

discountstripper.com lingerie: dresses The fishnet and sheer off-the-shoulder dresses complement even less than perfect figures..

I am on the curvey side and when I was younger, I felt like wearing lingerie was silly because I didn't have a perfect body. But, I have learned that the right lingerie adds so much to sex. I always wear it now. So, ladies that don't wear it, give one of those dresses a try...bet you and hubby will be impressed. I look at it like this: I can't change my body too much but I can give him visual interest with wearing sexy lingerie. He loves it.

A mini skirt with crotchless panties is always a winner too...lol


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

heartsdelight said:


> I, like many women I think, love me a good babydoll. They are so cute. But then, as I discussed this with guys over the years, I realized, they don't want cute. So while women want to hide our love rolls and all the parts of our body we hate, guys seem to just wanna see the goods. As a push of my boundaries, I bought a corset. I'm larger up top (size 36-38DD) and the chest part definitely did not keep all of me in. I felt so silly spilling out of it. I showed my husband and said "see, this is why I never buy stuff like this" and he just shook his head and said "that's EXACTLY what it's supposed to look like". His favorite outfit is that corset (red, and yeah it's a little hard to get on by yourself but worth it) and matching underwear with a garter belt and thigh high stockings to hook on. Not the most comfortable but a pleasing effect apparently...


Not only yes, hell yes! And no, babydolls are not that sexy. We want tight.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Sheer white "baby-doll" sans the panties~works everytime!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Whatever I can tie her wrists together with.


----------

